# How many left in WWE should AEW even want?



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys. 

Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


I mean WWE wastes a lot of talent. It's not hard to hate them (I don't) and still love some of the talents there. With that said, the talent isn't there anymore.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I’d sign everybody if only to job once.


----------



## The Ninth (Sep 6, 2021)

They have more than enough now. Bray is the only other name that makes complete sense to bring in.


It's time to work on developing the characters that they have, and learn how to generate HEAT for their heels. Adam Cole came out last night and the crowd popped, then they popped again when he kicked Jungle Boy right before being overshadowed by Bryan's return. Then he goes on the conference and puts over the guy that just beat him up in the ring. Imagine if that happened with Hogan when he turned and joined the nWo?


It's pointless to keep bringing in talent if you're just going to hurt them for the sake of popping the crowd that night. In the long term it helps absolutely no one.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

AEW is doing nothing, but poach former WWE guys. Why do people want every WWE guy in AEW. That kills everything AEW is meant to be which is to be an alternative by presenting its own stars. If I wanna watch WWE guys I’d watch WWE. I wanna watch people who are outside of WWE like Omega excel.

All AEW is doing now is making headlines by signing WWE guys. They ain’t making any headlines for intriguing feuds or buzz for their own homegrown stars. You ain’t seeing the likes of Darby or MJF appear on late night talk shows.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


Probably because the vast majority of people who hate WWE, hate it for almost every imaginable reason other than hating the actual talent?

The actual talent on the roster is at the very bottom of WWE's long list of problems.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Paul Heyman imo. WWE's best promo guy, plus can do commentary better as well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.



There is no one moving thr needle in wwe anymore. They have some un utilized talent but to this say other than the exciting hype it's still a handful of new guys that are still the top over guys in aew. So they are best to focus on that. Sadly the endless wrestling schools owned by current aew wrestlers is having aew flooded with jobbers instead of finding the gems on the indies ect. Which is what made them good in the first place


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Probably because the vast majority of people who hate WWE, hate it for almost every imaginable reason other than hating the actual talent?
> 
> The actual talent on the roster is at the very bottom of WWE's long list of problems.



People also understand that most talent that go right into WWE development before ever becoming anything on their own know these people can't break free from the system wwe taught them. We've already seen it. Some break free though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.


I’ll explain it best I can mate

AEW fans do not hate WWE. After all - all of is were most likely WWE fans until recently. Some stopped watching after Punk left, some stopped watching after Bryan retired - some like me stopped watching when Bryan’s return was botched and I saw there was no point getting invested in NXT talent anymore as they were buried on the main roster

but I would think 99% of us had hearts that beats for WWE - I mean, I loved Eddie, Angle, Benoit - the Whole ruthless aggression era

I loved the summer of Punk and I loved the YES movement

I loved NXT

but slowly, its a death by a thousand cuts. Do something small here, a disappointment there, a bury here, a story botch there - and at some point you fall out of love with the WWE machine

That does not stop you from loving the talent you watched for years and years (of those who are currently still there I can think of Sheamus, Cesaro, Charlotte, Becky, Sasha to name a few)

but that also doesn’t mean you can keep watching it - cause it feels like watching that Kevin Smith He-man cartoon remake / its just characters you love, presented in a way that is not for you anymore

which is why I think Peeps are missing why AEW is gaining so much ground and respect and fan love almost to a fever pitch

its done by a fan, and has the ultimate fan service - fuck, I mean - All Out feels like it was booked by a ‘prediction thread’ on WF

’so Punk debuts and at the end Adam Cole Comes out, and he turns heel! And then Bryan Danielson comes out - two new debuts… and so on and so on’

so, we don’t hate WWE / we just don’t recognise it


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope they will get AJ Styles, Io Shirai and maybe convince Walter to work a match from time to time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On the OP

I would still like to see Charlotte, Sasha and maaaaybe AJ make the jump

then also Asuka and Nakamura

D.I.Y / Tyler Bate and Pete Dunne would also be interesting

thereafter I am done / that’s when I stopped watching - I don’t know any of the new cats


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

People think that they are signing too many WWE guys. But how many of those people were signed post 2016 when they were talent hoarding?

A lot of these people may not have been in WWE in the first place if they weren’t snapping everyone up.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


AEW fans don't hate WWE stars. They hate what WWE chooses to do with them.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

nunzioguy said:


> People think that they are signing too many WWE guys. But how many of those people were signed post 2016 when they were talent hoarding?
> 
> A lot of these people may not have been in WWE in the first place if they weren’t snapping everyone up.


People here use WWE guy as a broad term for anyone who was ever there which is laughable. Adam Cole isn't a WWE guy.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. *AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE* but they want to sign all the WWE guys.


Since this guy goes crazy in rants about being baited by AEW fans, isn't this also a tentative of baiting?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


I don't speak for everyone but I don't hate WWE. I just find their shows boring so I stopped watching them. I like a lot of talent that's there but I wasn't particularly familiar with some of the newer guys that came over like Malakai Black (thumbs way up so far) and Andrade El Idolo (thumbs to the side for me so far)


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Adam Cole is a NXT guy. 

Anyways it’s like people want to pop for WWE guys that appear on AEW and Khan is giving them that, but where’s the feuds and storylines. You have the names, it’s time to deliver.


----------



## The Ninth (Sep 6, 2021)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Adam Cole is a NXT guy.
> 
> Anyways it’s like people want to pop for WWE guys that appear on AEW and Khan is giving them that, but where’s the feuds and storylines. You have the names, it’s time to deliver.


Exactly.


It's like they just throw these new signees out there simply for the sake of generating buzz and crowd pops without sitting back and thinking about how to actually use these guys.


Just imagine If Hogan joined the nWo in the way that Adam Cole joined The Elite, then got his ass kicked by a debuting babyface that same night, and then goes on a press conference for Bash at the Beach to praise the debut of that babyface. The nWo angle would've been dead in the water.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Adam Cole is a NXT guy.
> 
> Anyways it’s like people want to pop for WWE guys that appear on AEW and Khan is giving them that, but where’s the feuds and storylines. You have the names, it’s time to deliver.


Or a RoH guy? He may have never even signed with WWE if AEW existed by that time. And many others who signed with WWE pre 2019.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

They'd sign more than half the roster if they could.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe Sami Zayn, I'm a fan and I'd be interested in how AEW would use him.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Enjoy AEW is not equal to hate WWE. All we want is a qualified wrestling shows. Since Impact has failed couple years ago, only AEW show for me can swallow it (Now, I like the alliance among AEW, Impact and NWA).

People should understand if there is no AEW, WWE's delivery will not be better, and people will keep quitting to watch the wrestling. The competitions give us better productions and improve this industry.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

The only names that would be worth anything to the Bucks/Kenny is Owens/Steen, Styles, Balor and possibly Cesaro. You could make the argument that the New Day would also be a catch for them due to the Elite/NewDay feud happening inside the video game world, and those matches were teased and would be great matches.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The "bro" guy maybe? If he toned down the gimmick a little 

Possibly short runs for AJ or Nak or Balor - but there's not much room left in honesty 

Nobody hates WWE wrestlers but many of us think WWE's booking if them is shoddy and that they show a disdain towards both their wrestlers and fans, which is why most of us tuned out


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> People here use WWE guy as a broad term for anyone who was ever there which is laughable. Adam Cole isn't a WWE guy.


Exactly. I remember in 2016 people were wondering if Adam Cole would ever show up in NXT. His WWE stint is just a small part of his career.

The fact he said Storytime with Adam Cole last night says it all. There was so much he was doing before that. I’ve never watched Indy wrestling, but Adam Cole was a name I always heard about.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


we hate the company booking, most of the wrestlers are good.

replying to this I'd take seth/roman/edge/lashley/sasha


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


Chip, all due respect man, but this has been addressed a number of times; it's the company they hate, not all of the talent within. I'm a massive Red Sox fan who despises the Yankees with every fiber of my being, but I'd be over the moon to have Aaron Judge in our lineup or Gerrit Cole in our rotation.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> Or a RoH guy? He may have never even signed with WWE if AEW existed by that time. And many others who signed with WWE pre 2019.


No one cares about ROH, they’ve always been irrelevant. Cole is more of a NXT guy than ROH because his popularity in NXT higher peaked than in ROH. Also he was the face that counter programmed against AEW in the made up ratings “war”.

Anyways if AEW existed before 2019, they would’ve had a harder time to compete with the other promotions, especially against NXT which was a far hotter product years ago. 2019 was the right time for AEW to emerge because every other alternative kind of failed and faded away.

The demand for the alternative was there, it was a matter of who was going to take that risk. WWE signed up all the major indy names like Zayn, Owens. They signed major NJPW names like Balor and Nakamura and former TNA guys like Styles and Joe. 

It took someone like Omega to help AEW form because he created a huge buzz for himself outside of WWE. In the 80’s WWF had Hogan and NWA had Flair. Omega was that Flair sort of dude that emerged and attracted big names like Jericho who wanted to work with him. AEW would’ve been dead if Omega didn’t sign with WWE when his NJPW contract was up. Building the promotion around Jericho would’ve not been enough because AEW had to present an alternative and the best alternative was Omega.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

KO and the Bucks are just as tight as Adam Cole and the Bucks, so I can see Kevin Steen being there sometime within the next several years.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I was a die hard WCW then WWF/E fan not so much now. But I watch WWE now just out of habit and nostalgia reasons. Cant let go and doubt ever will as I have that connection to the company as grew up watching it in the late 90s.

BUT in terms of the present talent WWE has some major stars left at the top but unlikely they will ever leave and tbh AEW shouldnt be going after anyone really unless its someone who can really offer something to your company such as Fatu, Hammerstone, switchblade etc. 

They need to cool off the signings for some time. Strauman and Wyatt seem the next major potential signings they may look at but personally would want them to pass on both.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

There’s still a fair few that I want, but I’ll settle for Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha. Didn’t include Becky because I don’t think she’ll leave.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> No one cares about ROH, they’ve always been irrelevant. Cole is more of a NXT guy than ROH because his popularity in NXT higher peaked than in ROH.


Adam Cole is currently at some kind of the same level he was when he came to NXT.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I wish AJ was in AEW right now. I think they would sign Charlotte in a heartbeat. I don't want to see her in AEW though.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


Stupid post. It’s not the talent that is the issue in WWE.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

AJ Styles and Drew McIntyre. Kofi and Xavier Woods too.

I hope AEW doesn't even think about Charlotte, Reigns or Rollins.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Probably easier to count the number of people they would take.

At the end of the day anyone that brings more eyes to AEW's product is valuable. They would be silly not to. There has to be a cut off point but the WWE roster is deep with talent that could do an excellent job in AEW. 90% of the women's roster for sure.

People can say they are just a knock off WWE but simply put that name only sticks If they have the same terrible booking and don't utilize the ex WWE talents. It's all in AEWs hands.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

JonAmbrose said:


> we hate the company booking, most of the wrestlers are good.
> 
> replying to this I'd take seth/roman/edge/lashley/sasha


Exactly. 

The WWE's scripting of everything, the WWE style, brand over new stars, the infantile comedy, the invisible camera.... That's what I don't like - the talent isn't the problem. 

I'd pass completely on Corbin, Omos, Otis, Ziggler, Roode, Priest, Elias, Lucha House Party, Ryker, Mahal, Mace, Mansoor, Miz, Morrison, New Day, Truth, Brooke, Jax, Bazler, Naomi, Nikki, Evans, Azeez, Mysterios, Boogs, Humberto, Alexander, Benjamin, Tamina, Carmella. Everybody else is worth considering.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tyler Black, AJ Styles, Kevin Steen, Generico and that would probably do it for me.

Mainly want to see Seth out of his comfortable WWE setting and go back to how good he used to be, really sad how he's become over the last few years. Nowhere near as entertaining as he was even 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Only Edge and Jeff Hardy if for no other reason than to get one more EC/Hardy boys matchup, given how long their history goes back.

Sasha Banks would be good for AEW.
Scarlett Bordeaux could probably be used.
Samoa Joe 
Cameron Grimes is a character that has some value.

That's about it. WWE doesn't have much talent left that could get over with an AEW audience


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW is way to lazy to make they own stars so they are signing WWE stars because WWE is a actually a global brand. AEW is not taking wrestlers from Impact or other indepenant promotions because they are would need to get them over. Tony Khan's dad may be a billionaire but does not have an infinite amount of money. Sooner or later, it will catch up to Tony Khan. You have to make a profit to stay in business so if this does not happen, AEW will be the next WCW out of business.


----------



## Naifu (Oct 21, 2011)

They took 2.0, so I imagine quite a few.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Upstart474 said:


> AEW is way to lazy to make they own stars so they are signing WWE stars because WWE is a actually a global brand. AEW is not taking wrestlers from Impact or other indepenant promotions because they are would need to get them over. Tony Khan dad may be a billionaire but does not have an infinite amount of money. Sooner or later, it will catch up to Tony Khan. You have to make a profit to stay in business so if this does not happen, AEW will be the next WCW out of business.


between 1 - 10

how silly do you feel when you type this and then think back at All Out and think about Eddie, Britt, Statlander, Hayter, Rosa, Shida, Riho, Jade (and many other women) Lucha Brothers, Young Bucks, Kenny, Darby being on the card


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Barring one of the horsewomen leaving, theres nobody else that aew should want ( with the obv exception of lashley reigns or drew who are in no danger of leaving).


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It won't happen but The Usos or The New Day would be major additions to AEW that would help improve the under card and tag team division.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

There is still a decent amount there who would be worth signing.

AJ Styles.
Drew McIntyre.
Jeff Hardy - only for him to tag with Matt to help younger tags.
Randy Orton.
Ricochet - Interested to see what he could do in the ring environment.
Riddle.
The New Day.
Finn Balor - Think you could have an interesting story with the bullet club stuff.
Kevin Owens.
The Usos.
Roman.
Seth.
Edge.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> between 1 - 10
> 
> how silly do you feel when you type this and then think back at All Out and think about Eddie, Britt, Statlander, Hayter, Rosa, Shida, Riho, Jade (and many other women, Lucha Brothers, Young Bucks, Kenny, Darby being on the card


I honestly enjoy AEW but I am not an AEW mark like some here. I don't beg, beg, and beg in threads to have the most popular wrestlers in industry to come to AEW. Some of the stars like Charlotte Flair are perfectly happy working for WWE. Secondly, I don't cry and cry in WWE threads how the WWE product is because if I did not like it, I would do better things with my life than watch wrestling. I speak the truth, ALL OUT was all about WWE stars coming to AEW. Khan could have pick any AEW wrestler to win the Battle Royal but he picked Ruby's debut to win it. Ruby is an average wrestler at best. Then you got Bryan and Cole appearance too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Upstart474 said:


> I honestly enjoy AEW but I am not an AEW mark like some here. I don't beg, beg, and beg in threads to have the most popular wrestlers in industry to come to AEW. Some of the stars like Charlotte Flair are perfectly happy working for WWE. Secondly, I don't cry and cry in WWE threads how the WWE product is because if I did not like it, I would do better things with my life than watch wrestling. I speak the truth, ALL OUT was all about WWE stars coming to AEW. Khan could have pick any AEW wrestler to win the Battle Royal but he picked Ruby's debut to win it. Ruby is an average wrestler at best. Then you got Bryan and Cole appearance too.


How was Kojima v Mox about WWE at all? Or Suzuki

or the best match of the night Young Bucks v Lucha Bros

or Baker v Kris

also - you’re using mark I guess as derogatory - i’m a proud f’kn mark. I pay my money, I watch the wrestling and I enjoy it. And then I come on here to talk with other people that hopefully enjoy it as well - because what else would be the point of posting here

yet, here you are - talking about laziness of making stars and all sorts of other nonsensical bullshit. You might not ‘cry‘ and ‘beg’ - but you sure like to try and piss on a parade, I can tell you that much

silly


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Let me tell you lads something off the cuff

the worst wrestling fan is the type who thinks wrestling fans ain’t shit


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


Wwe guys? Cole,Bryan and Punk were big names before wwe. Same can be said for Moxley and Jericho which makes them good gets. Like someone else mentioned Owens and Balor since they dont have the wwe stain on them. The guys you mentioned are who they shouldnt sign


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Malakai Black's brother Tyler,
Finn Balor
Sami Zayn
Kevin Owens
Rey Mysterio
Nakamura
Natalya


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> It won't happen but The Usos or The New Day would be major additions to AEW that would help improve the under card and tag team division.


Uso's is a great shout I hadn't considered 👌 (not that it would happen) 

Personally would rather New Day stay far away though


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.


Can't believe WWE would sign mid and lowcard WCW guys Mean Mark,Stunning Steve Austin and The Diamond Studd or Powerplant Reject Dave Batista when they don't have mainstream appeal . I thought WWE fans were suppose to hate WCW and here they are rooting for WCW scrubs


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I fail to understand why bringing in legit stars or high end talent from WWE is a bad thing. It brings tons and tons of eyes, intrigue, and most important, MONEY. Eventually their names will be synonymous with AEW and no longer WWE.

The only people that even give a shit that they’re bringing in WWE guys are these internet know it all bookers that believe this is WCW 2.0.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

AEW's gimmick is "look which ex-WWE wrestler we've signed". They're gonna keep signing anyone just to keep that going. It's the main reason they get a lot of buzz. Tony doesn't have to worry about money.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> There is no one moving thr needle in wwe anymore. They have some un utilized talent but to this say other than the exciting hype it's still a handful of new guys that are still the top over guys in aew. So they are best to focus on that. Sadly the endless wrestling schools owned by current aew wrestlers is having aew flooded with jobbers instead of finding the gems on the indies ect. Which is what made them good in the first place


No one moving the needle in WWE?

Lol Brock, Lashley, Roman, Orton, Sasha Banks will move any needle

AEW fans is out of this world


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the AEW roster has enough talent to kick on from here. The job of the big names is to now start pulling the less known talent up to their level. Which is what Jericho has been doing with MJF and Cassidy for example. And hopefully what Punk has just done for Darby. The ppv didn't have a lot of their roster on it too, so the roster is stacked and ready to take it to the next level. I wouldn't really look to buy anymore and concentrate on everyone they now have.

Omega, Danielson, Punk, Moxley, Jericho, MJF, Darby, OC, Christian Cage, Brian Cage, Penatgon, Fenix, Pac, Miro, Black, Adam Page, Andrade, Sting, Angelico, Evans, Kingston, .... they have to be careful to ensure that all this talent is not going to be lost in the shuffle....


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Styles. Like, a lot. So I know I miss being able to see him since I'm not really watching WWE anymore.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

zodiacF5 said:


> No one moving the needle in WWE?
> 
> Lol Brock, Lashley, Roman, Orton, Sasha Banks will move any needle
> 
> AEW fans is out of this world


AEW fans wouldn't give 2 shits about Brock, Lashley, Reigns, and especially Orton. None of those guys would get over in AEW.

Banks would, but mainly because she's a hot chic. That's it.

The other 4 are guys that have no personality, and you need to have either a personality in AEW, do killer spots, or do killer matches. None of those 4 guys would have any value to AEW. Same reason they won't sign Braun. They know their fanbase.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The only guys who'd make me convert to AEW fully would be Reigns, Lesnar, Cena etc. Sign those guys and make them the top guys and I'm all in.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lets hold off for now. AEW has enough talent.

I like Reigns, but not now.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cursedtoy said:


> I like Styles. Like, a lot. So I know I miss being able to see him since I'm not really watching WWE anymore.


I forgot about Styles - can he still go? TNA styles was amazing


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Upstart474 said:


> AEW is way to lazy to make they own stars so they are signing WWE stars because WWE is a actually a global brand. AEW is not taking wrestlers from Impact or other indepenant promotions because they are would need to get them over. Tony Khan's dad may be a billionaire but does not have an infinite amount of money. Sooner or later, it will catch up to Tony Khan. You have to make a profit to stay in business so if this does not happen, AEW will be the next WCW out of business.


The only thing AEW is losing money on is the video game rn. Everything else is making a profit and TV execs have literally put out press releases about how ecstatic about it they are soooo...


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

If I were AEW talent that WWE has wasted or maybe could be used better are the ones I would go after

Ricochet
Cesaro
Finn Balor
Pete Dunne
Chad Gable
Keith Lee
Nakamura
Liv Morgan
Asuka
Sami Zayn
Mustafa Ali
Kevin Owens


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

DaveRA said:


> I forgot about Styles - can he still go? TNA styles was amazing


When AJ came to WWE, it might the the best AJ Styles I have seen. Now, he has family as his priories over wrestling including AEW.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Personally?

AJ, Finn, Owens, Orton and the new day.

Toss in Jeff and Edge if they came in for short runs.

Obviously Cena/Roman/Brock would be huge gets, but I have a feeling they could have an appearance by the rock before any of those three.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

The AEW roster is filled with small guys. I feel the only answer to this question is Walter. I'd find a way to bring that guy in and make him the champion immediately. A squash match in which he ends Omega in a matter of minutes would be ideal.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> *Adam Cole is a NXT guy.*


Adam Cole is a ROH guy


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd hit pause on picking up any more men. There's not a lot of intrigue with who they got over there, and the roster is looking stacked in aew. It's the women's division they need to start making offers on. They got a lot of underutilized women that could help elevate aew's division.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

In order of preference:

1. AJ Styles
2. Sasha Banks
3. Alexa Bliss
4. Kyle O’Reilly
5. Walter
6. Dakota Kai
7. Becky Lynch

That’s about it.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Charlotte, Sasha, Asuka & Io Shirai - Women's division still need the most work. 

Orton & AJ - big names, fresh matches especially with forbidden door allowing njpw matches. 

Dunne, Bate, Walter, Gargano w/ Candice and Cameron Grimes - favourites from NXT, great wrestlers. Walter would be an attraction, Gargano w/ Candice have been entertaining as The Way so if booked with a new group with younger aew wrestlers, add some light entertainment to the show. Cameron Grimes has been MvP majority of year with million dollar man story, AEW have been excelling at using legends/HOF'ers so similar story to Dynamite and Rampage could bring some fun promos. Grimes vs Miro, MJF, Darby, Bryan, Andrade etc. would be good.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

JTG hasn’t been on my tv for way too long

way to long


----------



## snakesmachine (Dec 5, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> On the men's side. Obviously Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha would be huge gets on the female side (don't think Becky would ever leave). Charlotte and Sasha seem possible.
> 
> For the WWE men, Roman/Seth would never leave, McIntyre/Lashley/Orton seem highly unlikely, and AJ will likely retire. So who is left? The only guy I'd personally want that I know AEW would take (and he'll almost certainly jump ship in 2023) would be Kevin Owens. You can toss Finn Balor in there too. That's it.


Def. nobody from the women's division- they're only good in WWE so far. They should potentially take (if any) some from NXT, and nobody else. If any they should then go to Impact where the division is fair, though lukewarm.

I would see Kevin Steen for sure, and if I may say: AJ Styles, Finn Balor, (make a Bullet Club reunion feud, which they might be teasing), Sami Zayn could work, and really just anybody actually good at wrestling. Seth Rollins?


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Ricochet would be perfect for them, as would Cedric. The guys with indie experience seem to be set up best for AEW and it stops talent like Sammy, Darby and OC going stale while all the big names come across. 

Controversial, but I’d love to see Miz make the jump. So under-utilised by WWE, i still think he’s got tonnes of potential. I reckon Jericho v Miz on the mic would be a showstopper. 

Charlotte is an obvious one in terms of big name, but I’d Asuka to any roster.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The whole notiom that AEW fans are meant to hate WWE guys has never been further from the truth. Most AEW fans are frustrated at the nonsensical booking that's held back these talents as opposed to the talents themselves.

There shouldn't be a list of who AEW should take when they become available. It should come down to if that person is the right fit at the current time. Obviously the likes of Charlotte who are major acquisitions are worth flipping the script over but for the other 90% there's no harm in letting him test the waters elsewhere before bringing them in if there isn't a way for them to initially fit in.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> between 1 - 10
> 
> how silly do you feel when you type this and then think back at All Out and think about Eddie, Britt, Statlander, Hayter, Rosa, Shida, Riho, Jade (and many other women) Lucha Brothers, Young Bucks, Kenny, Darby being on the card


How many of those are actual stars? 

All In happened 3 years ago. AEW as a brand has existed for over 2 and a half years. How many stars have they created themselves?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MickeyMenthol said:


> The AEW roster is filled with small guys. I feel the only answer to this question is Walter. I'd find a way to bring that guy in and make him the champion immediately. A squash match in which he ends Omega in a matter of minutes would be ideal.


Walter doesn't want to leave Europe. WWE wanted to call him up to the main roster and he said no.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Theres still tons of valuable names there, but the issue now is just trying to maintain a balance so the roster has a good mix of ex-WWE and none WWE talent on it.

I would like for AEW to bring in none-WWE guys who could be potential main eventers ie Hammersone, Fatu, Aldis etc.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

MickeyMenthol said:


> The AEW roster is filled with small guys. I feel the only answer to this question is Walter. I'd find a way to bring that guy in and make him the champion immediately. A squash match in which he ends Omega in a matter of minutes would be ideal.


Jim Cornette is that you?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> AEW is doing nothing, but poach former WWE guys. Why do people want every WWE guy in AEW. That kills everything AEW is meant to be which is to be an alternative by presenting its own stars. If I wanna watch WWE guys I’d watch WWE. I wanna watch people who are outside of WWE like Omega excel.
> 
> All AEW is doing now is making headlines by signing WWE guys. They ain’t making any headlines for intriguing feuds or buzz for their own homegrown stars. You ain’t seeing the likes of Darby or MJF appear on late night talk shows.


This was such a refreshing and down to earth read for this forum / AEW section


----------



## Vidic15 (Nov 17, 2017)

For me, the only male WWE wrestlers I'd want to see in AEW are, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, AJ Styles, Karrion Cross and Ricochet now.
I'd love to see Rosemary and Sami Callihan from Impact given a run too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> How many of those are actual stars?
> 
> All In happened 3 years ago. AEW as a brand has existed for over 2 and a half years. How many stars have they created themselves?


_eyeroll emoji_


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _eyeroll emoji_


Good one. Obviously couldn't answer the question.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Any of the 4HW, Asuka. 

Balor, AJ, KO and Zayn.

Bring all 9 of them actually 😂


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Good one. Obviously couldn't answer the question.


The question is worthless because your definition of star probably is different. There are many stars in the wrestling business but none of them are mainstream stars. Wrestling is a niche and they are stars in that specific niche.
Vince can pay whatever he wants for Reigns to appear in any mainstream show but the reality is no one outside the bubble will ever care for him or know who he is.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.
> 
> Honestly, to answer your question AEW should only be trying to sign the absolute top guys from WWE at this point who have actual legitimate mainstream appeal. That would limit them to the likes of Brock, Cena, Roman and others on that level.



I hate how they book their wrestlers but some of them do have good potential and would be a good acquisition. I don’t think anybody actually hates the wrestlers rather than their portrayal


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Here are the only 6 current Performers AEW should be trying to Poach

1. HHH
2. Charlotte Flair
3. Becky Lynch
4.Io Shirai 
5. Roman Reigns
6.Bayley


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> The question is worthless because your definition of star probably is different. There are many stars in the wrestling business but none of them are mainstream stars. Wrestling is a niche and they are stars in that specific niche.
> Vince can pay whatever he wants for Reigns to appear in any mainstream show but the reality is no one outside the bubble will ever care for him or know who he is.


So you're admitting that in nearly 3 years, AEW hasn't created a single star.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> So you're admitting that in nearly 3 years, AEW hasn't created a single star.


No, I admit that pro wrestling is a niche and people expecting it to be mainstream are either trolls or irrational.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> No, I admit that pro wrestling is a niche and people expecting it to be mainstream are either trolls or irrational.


So no new stars in AEW then.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

AJ Styles, Nakamura, Cesaro and Riddle would have been a great fit. 

Styles alone would have been fantastic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Good one. Obviously couldn't answer the question.


I’m trying to take less bait

if you actually watch AEW you will know the answer


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> So no new stars in AEW then.


Define the term "star" because as I said in my first reply to you we are not talking about the same thing. 
If your definition of wrestling "star" is to be known outside the wrestling business, you can very well give up on wrestling because it may never happen again, surely not exclusively because of what that guy did in wrestling.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

the_flock said:


> So no new stars in AEW then.


Darby Allin, Britt Baker both in pretty good shape


----------



## Raeven (Aug 8, 2021)

While it’s funny to see WWE marks getting upset about their stars jumping ship, this is a pretty good point. Kevin Steen is one I’ve always wanted to see in AEW and Balor maybe just for the intrigue of it but otherwise I’d be looking at NXT for Ciampa and Gargano and not many others.

To answer the person who asked why AEW fans want to see WWE stars jump ship, that’s easy. WWE wastes talent 99% of the time. Generally these are guys we saw in the indies before AEW was a thing and most of them have gone to WWE due to lack of an alternative and been completely ruined, or they are guys with very clear potential that WWE didn’t know what to do with. We know they’ll be handled far better in AEW so why wouldn’t we want that?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m trying to take less bait
> 
> if you actually watch AEW you will know the answer


I don't think you or others actually want to answer the question because you know that whoever you choose, there are 3 of the equivalent stars in WWE per star in AEW and that wouldn't suit the narrative of WWE not being able to produce new stars.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have taken the real estate they need from WWE mostly, in some cases being inexplicably handed it.

Most of the remaining, realistic options on the men's roster don't really appeal to me. There's plenty of talent for sure, but many of them would either add little new or up the age average.

One guy I'd like to see in AEW's midcard is Chad Gable. A top heavy promotion like AEW could use high quality under/midcard guys to further improve but many raw diamonds like Garcia and Yuta can be signed via the indies. Or lesser known NXT big talents like Pete Dunne.

If I was looking to target WWE wrestlers I'd be looking at Sasha, Becky or Charlotte for the women's star power and Io Shirai for the pure in-ring quality. AEW's women's division still is short on elite workers and characters. Sasha would be my number one pick but I think Charlotte is more realistic due to Andrade being in AEW. Tbh, there's a 4 Horsewoman level talent on the open market in Tessa Blanchard but no one wants to touch her (except Daga 🤣).


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

They should only take guys with star power, that are on the same level as punk and bryan


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is an aspect I don't understand. AEW and its fans are meant to hate the WWE but they want to sign all the WWE guys.


What's so hard to understand? One of the reasons people hate WWE is due to how they mismanage their talent. Not to mention many of their stars had already made a name for themselves before coming to WWE and people just want them away from that cesspool and back in a REAL wrestling company

It's not that complicated. Most of us would like to see some of these guys utilized to their full potential...impossible within WWE


----------

